# Ethernet card...



## tab2tab (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi,

I'm pretty new to FreeBSD, so bear with me. I recentlty built a home server with FreeBSD 8.0 RC3. A few days ago I needed to install the system again. I have a MSI K9N NEO V2 Mobo with a integrated PCI Realtek 8139+/8169/8169S/8110S Ethernet card. During the installation I get the message "Initialization of re0 device failed". I'm also not able to connect to my home network using DHCP (with is of course a due to the failure...) 

I have a few hard drives in zpool raid1 configuration, which means I cant go back to the release version, or can I. In that case how?. I've tried to install the latest PC-BSD release with no problems at all. I've also tried both the i386 and amd64 in different RC versions. In principle I would like to have a 64 bit, but since it is just a home server for media files and documents, it is probably not necessary...

The card itself works flawlessly, I tried a Ubuntu live cd, with which I was able to go online.

What should I do?

thanx

Oskar


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2010)

Try to use 8.0-RELEASE instead of the RC3. Also turn off the computer completely before booting Freebsd. I have an K8T Neo and if I reboot from Windows the onboard NIC just doesn't work properly. After I shut it down completely it does work.


----------



## tab2tab (Apr 5, 2010)

I considered that, but then I realized that the release version uses zfs v13 and RC3 v14. Am I correct? If I am, is there any (simple) way of upgrading zfs from 13 to 14? Or downgrading my pools without the loss of data? Even after waiting overnight nothing happened... Besides, my system is fresh and has never seen any other OS...


----------



## phoenix (Apr 6, 2010)

Nope.  FreeBSD 8.0 uses ZFSv13.  ZFSv14 was added after the release, and is only available as part of 8-STABLE right now.  8.1 will include v14.


----------

